
Black Screen – A terminal emulator for the 21st century - bsg75
https://github.com/vshatskyi/black-screen
======
moondev
Anybody have an opinion on this vs hyper?

~~~
bsg75
Its visually more appealing, with some interesting UI features. Some character
mode apps seems to have alignment and scroll speed issues, but the project
appears to be in beta.

I'm comparing to iTerm2, which is faster, but plainer in the traditional
terminal sense.

